# Aquarium Software



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I just saw a post in another thread where someone mentioned aquarium software for keeping track of your tank data and such. I have a couple of spreadsheets that I print and check off to keep track of my tanks and hadn't really thought about software to do the job. I mostly keep track of water changes and filter maintenance. I check water parameters but don't log them.

I did find a list of some aquarium software that is available...I don't know if it is up-to-date or not so please feel free to comment in that regard or if you know about additional software you don't see on the list.

http://fins.actwin.com/software.php

We don't have a reviews section for aquarium software so I'm thinking its OK to ask the questions....I'm wondering if anyone is using aquarium software...what product and how you like it?


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

I currently use Aqualog to record tank stuff. It's kind of basic but it has some nice features for freeware.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd suggest it to a mod to add a section. I think some changes need to be made to adjust to the times, this being one of them. We need more products to be added, and reviews to be made as is. A lot of them are old reviews. Maybe mids can send a msg asking everyone to add products or add to the reviews when you sign in.
Also check your States retailer and club info. I submitted a ton if changes to the mass section last week. Spring us around the corner, time for site spring cleaning


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Please direct any site suggestions or feedback here.
Thanks!


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Haha sorry. I just kind of blabber talked.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Well...until we get a section for aquarium software and because GTZ didn't lock this thread, I assume we can continue to respond here...

Thanks b3w4r3 for your input  Any others?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.aquariogest..net
http://www.aquatrax.co.uk
http://www.tankkeeper.com


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Cryptic...have you used any of those?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Just the first one, besides what b3w4r3 mentioned, but I poked around, and found positive feedback for the other 2. There's a fair amount out there, but a lot seem iffy or more saltwater based.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ideally what I would like would show a calender type layout with log-able info stored in each days box. 
Hovering over a box expands it to show water parameters, maintenance items, and comments. 
The ability to view one month at a time, or any number of months using a scroll bar if necessary. 
Having a graph at the top or bottom showing water parameters over the selected number of days/months would be nice too. 
Graphed items could be custom configured the way you can add items in Aqualog, and assigned custom colors. 
The ability to add pictures to each daily log and have them displayed along with comments. 
Other things I can't think of right now 

Guess I need to learn some java script or something lol.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I want a smart program...one that I enter my tank size and my fish type(s) and numbers and the program tells me *what "I' need to do*...LOL...best scenerios for filtration, substrate, foods, water additives (given my tap water info)...not asking for much and YES on a chart, graph, calendar...I want it all :drooling:

Oh...and if I forget something or I'm going on vacation or something like that...how to prepare my tanks in advance for that scenerio too...adjust the schedules accordingly through a click on vacation button...oh yeah...I used to program in the days of Cobol, RPG, Fortran, Assembler...I'm lost with current programming languages but my mind still has the analytical skills just not the language to write the program in :x


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

http://www.aquaticlog.com

More geared toward saltwater, but it works well.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

LOL...I just use pen and paper. I have stacks of it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Excel spreadsheet for me.


----------



## Stevec85 (Mar 6, 2013)

I,m thinking of trying Aqua lot.They have a specific Malawi edition.looks really neat.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Stevec85 said:


> I,m thinking of trying Aqua lot.They have a specific Malawi edition.looks really neat.


I downloaded the trial for aqualot today, and it has a lot of the features I mentioned wanting above. Only problem is it uses measurements for entering tank size in centimeters, which I would prefer inches, and temp is logged and displayed in Celsius. Can't find any way to change it but I did email them to ask if it can be changed. Not going to put any time into setting it up until I find out.


----------

